# lastest sound card drivers



## .AngelOfDeath17. (Aug 27, 2004)

how do i get the lastest sound card drivers can any one tell me plz?


----------



## nrclptcnsmniak (Aug 27, 2004)

just go to the site of the company u got it from. if not u can try driversguide.com. but be careful cuz some of the stuff they have listed might not be the right thing.  usually its easiest to look for .exe files.  the user name is "drivers" the password is "all" but u can create a new account with them if u want.  they used to have all users just sign in with that sn and pass.


----------



## daneadane (Aug 28, 2004)

what if i dont know my sound card manufactuer and if when u goto device manager under other devies there is a question mark and it says audio device but it cannot install


----------



## Praetor (Aug 28, 2004)

Then you open up the computer and look at (a) the soundcard if you have one or (b) the make of the mobo (if its onboard)


----------



## daneadane (Aug 28, 2004)

it says msi agp 8x... ok where can i get drivers?


----------



## Praetor (Aug 28, 2004)

> it says msi agp 8x... ok where can I get drivers?


Maybe i wasnt explicitly clear, you need to find the make and model of the motherboard -- that is, if you have onboard sound to start with


----------



## daneadane (Aug 29, 2004)

its msi how do i find the model it says kt4v and kt400 on the box is that it?


----------



## daneadane (Aug 29, 2004)

???? anyone know????


----------



## Praetor (Aug 30, 2004)

You'll want the Realtek ALC drivers from here: http://www.msi.com.tw/program/support/driver/dvr/spt_dvr_list.php?part=1&kind=3&CHIP=3&ID=1



> ???? anyone know????


We're not here at your beck and call


----------

